# Easton carbon EC90 bars???



## jerod1981 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have just purchased a used easton 8 bend carbon bar. i like the shape but my only concern is the clear coat on the carbon where the stem clamps. In mounting the bars will the stem harm the carbon where the clear coat has been scraped off?? Is there a clear coat repair method to still use the bars?? is the bar still functional and unharmed? Any experience out there i am a little dissapointed with my purchase so far. EBAY!! Any help would be great.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not 100% positive, but do believe my ec90's had no clearcoat on the clamp area. My Modolo K's don't have clearcoat near the stem. I'd check a local shop and see if yours are similar before mounting them up.

Mark


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*I'd be concerned.*

Another poster commented that his easton bars don't appear to be clear-coated. I suspect he's referring to the newer ec90 equipes. I have a brand new pair that I just installed, and agree that there doesn't appear to be a gloss coat. Are yours the older red or yellow versions? The current production are all black.

In any event, I think there are some items that just shouldn't be bought used, and carbon bars are at the very top of my list. You have no way of knowing their history or the real reason why the seller is getting rid of them. ANY damage to them, including to the clear coat, can lead to structural failure. And if as I suspect you have the older model, they are probably at least a couple of years old.

I have 3 sets of carbon bars, 2 road and one time trial. All were purchased new. Bars and stems are about the only parts that I wouldn't trust to buy used. Sorry to be a bucket of cold water, but safety first.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Mark16q said:


> I'm not 100% positive, but do believe my ec90's had no clearcoat on the clamp area. My Modolo K's don't have clearcoat near the stem. I'd check a local shop and see if yours are similar before mounting them up.
> 
> Mark



My EC-90's, the older red model, have no clear coat in this area. Used for a year now no problems.


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

DMoore said:


> You have no way of knowing their history or the real reason why the seller is getting rid of them. ANY damage to them, including to the clear coat, can lead to structural failure. And if as I suspect you have the older model, they are probably at least a couple of years old.


The clear coat is not part of the structural integrity of carbon fiber. One can sand carbon fiber bits to remove clear coats without ill effect on the integrity of the bit (they refinish frames, etc by doing this).


----------

